# Nice rig for someone...



## NotAGuide (Mar 9, 2014)

New around here but thought this might help someone who's in the market for a basic jet boat. No association just thought it might be a good deal. I would think the motor is worth almost the asking price if in good shape.

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=855961


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 18, 2014)

If only...


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Link didn't work for me #-o


----------



## NotAGuide (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm sure it sold quick and ad was pulled. Sorry


----------

